

“What’s the Most Intellectual Joke You Know?” - soneca
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/06/28/the_most_intellectual_joke_you_know_an_idiot_s_guide_to_the_reddit_thread.html

======
tjr
Some programmers prefer to not commingle functional code with procedural code;
they believe in the separation of Church and state.

------
soneca
Original reddit here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1h1cyg/whats_the_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1h1cyg/whats_the_most_intellectual_joke_you_know/)

